# Recipe For A Carlton Draught Replica



## Macka (20/6/06)

Hi All

Does any one have a recipy for a Carlton Draft Replica as it is the beer that I enjoy the most of the shelf. I would like to be able to brew some thing the same or as close as. Any advice would be great!


----------



## devo (20/6/06)

Macka said:


> Hi All
> 
> Does any one have a recipy for a Carlton Draft Replica as it is the beer that I enjoy the most of the shelf. I would like to be able to brew some thing the same or as close as. Any advice would be great!




I find this AG recipe come pretty close to most OZ lagers but always ends up turning out much better than the stuff off the shelf. B) 


Aussie Lager:

Yeast: Wyeast 2124

4000g Pilsner Malt

75g Crystal Malt

15g Pride of Ringwood Hops for bittering.

15g Hallertau dry hopped in secondary fermentor.

1/2 tab of irish moss (last 10 min of boil)

Ferment at 8 - 13 degree C

Strike in at 71c then mash at 66c for 90 mins.

Sparge at 77 degree C.

makes a 23ltr batch.


----------



## Finite (20/6/06)

Beermakers Draught with saflager yeast according to my look-a-like list some Hb shop, which i dont go to anymore gave me.

Could dry hop with some PoR?

I would sudgest adding urine instead of water also to get that genuine taste


----------



## Steve (20/6/06)

Macka - have a read of www.hbkitreviews.com

Should give you some ideas.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Finite (20/6/06)

Found this one for you:


Carlton Draught
Coopers Draught
500g Light Malt Extract
500g Dextrose

From:

http://www.grainandgrape.com.au/articles_o...kit_recipes.htm


----------



## Macka (20/6/06)

Thanks Guys. 
Devo your recipy is a bit beyond me as I am still an aprenitce as im finding out on this site very quickly. I will keep it for a later date. Finite - have herd of the healing properties of urine although I might give it a miss on Friday night in the next batch.


----------



## Batz (20/6/06)

Finite said:


> Could dry hop with some PoR?



Defiantly not !
result would be disgusting,POR is a bittering hop,little in later additions but not for dry hopping B) 

Batz


----------



## Asher (20/6/06)

too right Bats....
But if any of you mash brewers are looking for an interesting POR flavour try FWH'ing with it... I used this technoque in my Mash PAddle Aussie Ale a few years back.... was quite tasty....


----------



## Batz (20/6/06)

Asher said:


> too right Bats....
> But if any of you mash brewers are looking for an interesting POR flavour try FWH'ing with it... I used this technoque in my Mash PAddle Aussie Ale a few years back.... was quite tasty....




I do the same with my Aussie Ales
Late addition of Cluster instead of POR is very nice as well
Still in the Aussie Ale style,good beer to start those "I don't like homebrew" people out on.

Batz


----------



## sluggerdog (20/6/06)

Macka, If your looking for a simple kit I'd say your best bet would be the *E.S.B Australian Draught 3kg* tin seems to rate very well here: http://www.hbkitreviews.com/view.php?id=23


On a side note: was wondering if I was to do an AG version of this could I use ale malt over the pilsner malt? The aussie lagers seem to have a lot more colour then the euro ones and I was thinking this might be the case?


----------



## colinw (20/6/06)

Carlton Draught has a very bready sort of a flavour, so I suspect a fair whack of Traditional Ale Malt plus some Pilsner, at least 15% sugar/dextrose, a yeast that promotes bready flavours (if you can find one), and no more than about 22 IBUs of Pride of Ringwood would get you close.

Or maybe that should be 70% megalager malt (Schooner or whatever), 30% hydrolised corn starch and 20 IBUs of isohop. Brew it as a high gravity batch then dilute with deoxygenated water at kegging time.


----------



## goatherder (20/6/06)

colinw said:


> Or maybe that should be 70% megalager malt (Schooner or whatever), 30% hydrolised corn starch and 20 IBUs of isohop. Brew it as a high gravity batch then dilute with deoxygenated water at kegging time.



I see you are going for a very authentic recipe.

Maybe you should commission a big-budget ad to get your mates to drink it?


----------



## colinw (20/6/06)

goatherder said:


> colinw said:
> 
> 
> > Or maybe that should be 70% megalager malt (Schooner or whatever), 30% hydrolised corn starch and 20 IBUs of isohop. Brew it as a high gravity batch then dilute with deoxygenated water at kegging time.
> ...


A REALLY BIG AD! I can't believe its so freaking huge!

Incidentally, the closest I've gotten to something that tasted like an Aussie megalager was actually brewed as an ale with Nottingham Ale Yeast.


----------



## James Squire (20/6/06)

I thought that Carlton Draught was "made from *BEER*!!" h34r: 

Cheers  ,

JS


----------



## agraham (20/6/06)

You need to add some dishwater to get that pure and unmistaking chemical treated taste to the brew. I agree with you JS, WTF is with the promo, made from beer? We all know it isnt beer, so what is it?

For my 2 cents i think its effluent from ICI chemicals in Yarraville Melbourne.

Andrew


----------



## Steve (20/6/06)

agraham said:


> You need to add some dishwater to get that pure and unmistaking chemical treated taste to the brew. I agree with you JS, WTF is with the promo, made from beer? We all know it isnt beer, so what is it?
> 
> For my 2 cents i think its effluent from ICI chemicals in Yarraville Melbourne.
> 
> Andrew




Hang on a tick hey? Macka enjoys it and hes after a recipe to clone it. Macka go with the ESB Traditional Draught using dry US56 yeast at 18 degrees and she'll be great :beer: 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## lou (20/6/06)

I don't mind a drop of draught - if you get it on tap and get it really fresh it does have a nice freshness to it with a nice bicuity bready thing which isn't so bad - once its a bit older though - the sink is too good for it.


----------



## Trent (20/6/06)

AGraham and James Squire
It IS made from beer, hence adding deoxygenated water at kegging time. You are taking beer, and making something else out of it! :blink: And no, I am not trying to take the mickey out of Macka, I am pretty sure that is how it is made (as per colinw's recipe), so it wil be a little difficult to replicate exactly on a home brew scale. Best of luck, though Macka, I am sure you will find some good hints in this thread, and be pretty happy with the beer you make.
All the best
Trent


----------



## Batz (20/6/06)

Macka asked for a recipe for a beer he likes,not everyone has the same tastes.
We are craft brewers here,that means we will brew beers to our liking be it Calton or whatever.
I am sure Macka's new at brewing and brewing to a style you enjoy is the only way to learn.
Sorry I can't help you Macka,I only do AG brews these days but good luck with it.

Batz


----------



## James Squire (20/6/06)

Macka,

Regarding my previous post... I was not intending to sound as though I was taking the mickey mate. Just expressing my confusion on the company slogan (made from beer), of which Trent has cleared up for me!

As for a recipe, you'll find that on the Carlton website they refer to their own Aussie grown special "Pride" hops. So Pride of Ringwood is definately the go...

As for malts it definately has the bready tastes in there so I'd say Ale malt is along with some pilsener malt.

And it's cool fermented using Carltons own yeast culture that heralds from a (????) famous variety of yeast dating back to 1898 according to their write up... Not sure on this one but others will be able to help im sure.

As for a recipe for an up and coming brewer like yourself Id go with steve's tip for the ESB Draught Kit and US56 combo. Won't be 'the same' but im sure it will make you pretty happy...

Good luck,

JS


----------



## Screwtop (20/6/06)

> I do the same with my Aussie Ales
> Late addition of Cluster instead of POR is very nice as well
> Still in the Aussie Ale style,good beer to start those "I don't like homebrew" people out on.
> 
> Batz



Mee Three,

even include a little (400G or so) sugar to make them happy.

"Geez thats good ome brew mate, oorlmost loike foreX"


----------



## Batz (20/6/06)

Screwtop said:


> > I do the same with my Aussie Ales
> > Late addition of Cluster instead of POR is very nice as well
> > Still in the Aussie Ale style,good beer to start those "I don't like homebrew" people out on.
> >
> ...



Yes same same,I use 250gm
I haven't seen Pshane for ages but he does a very good Aussie ale,it was my recipe but he improved it no end.

Batz


----------



## colinw (20/6/06)

Seriously now, I don't mind a drop of Carlton Draught as long as it is fresh on tap. The bottled form just tastes like cardboard.

All those Carlton beers have a distinctive bready flavour which I take to be a yeast character. Anyone know of a yeast which is similar?


----------



## Batz (20/6/06)

colinw said:


> Seriously now, I don't mind a drop of Carlton Draught as long as it is fresh on tap. The bottled form just tastes like cardboard.
> 
> All those Carlton beers have a distinctive bready flavour which I take to be a yeast character. Anyone know of a yeast which is similar?



It's sure not my favourite either 
I live in a very small town and the pub is the hub of life here,otherwise there's only a general store.
For this reason I go down and have a few beers a couple of times a week,mega swill is all there is on tap :blink: 
Lets you appreciate you brews at home. :beer: 

Batz


----------



## warrenlw63 (20/6/06)

colinw said:


> Seriously now, I don't mind a drop of Carlton Draught as long as it is fresh on tap. The bottled form just tastes like cardboard.
> 
> All those Carlton beers have a distinctive bready flavour which I take to be a yeast character. Anyone know of a yeast which is similar?



Colin.

The original CUB strain is "supposedly" a descendant of a (Carlsberg) Danish strain. Not so sure if it's the yeast that creates the CUB house "poo flavour" you're speaking of or heavy-handed flash pasteurisation which can sometimes give a cooked or salada cracker type character.

Explains why the draught is often better (read bee's dick) than the bottled shite... Less (or no) pasteurisation on the kegged stuff.

Warren -


----------



## devo (20/6/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> colinw said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously now, I don't mind a drop of Carlton Draught as long as it is fresh on tap. The bottled form just tastes like cardboard.
> ...



That would be something like the wyeast 2124 that I mentioned in my earlier post. I just tapped the above recipe I suggested last night. nice drop.


----------



## warrenlw63 (20/6/06)

Devo

Some real, bottled Carlton Draught would pair up nicely with the poo sandwich on your avatar. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## agraham (20/6/06)

Sorry guys, dont want to slow down any brewing interest...All i am trying to say is that once you make a few nice home brews, you simply cannot force yourself to drink aussie megaswill anymore.

Head to the hofbrauhaus in the city and have a meal and few of the german beers on tap.

Then you will be on a mission to make nice beer like that.

Beers out,

Andy G


----------



## dicko (20/6/06)

Batz said:


> colinw said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously now, I don't mind a drop of Carlton Draught as long as it is fresh on tap. The bottled form just tastes like cardboard.
> ...



Hi Batz,
As you know, I live in a one pub, one "horse", one home brewer(me), town as well - (I would rather live where you live, but that is another story)
I am lucky that our "local" has Coopers Pale Ale on tap and a reasonable supply of most common brands of bottled beer (James Squire, Guinness and so on.)

Back to Mackas question, If you get a Grumpy's Aussie draught or similar you will be getting a brew that is simple to do and tastes like beer used to taste in Aus.

I have thought that the bread taste was from wheat in the beer (megaswill) but reading all the above comments makes me think about my concept more seriously.
The comment about dry hopping or late hopping with POR IMO is spot on.
This is a recipe for tipping the beer down the drain.
POR needs to be absolutely fresh (read brand new) before you try to use it for anything but a bittering addition.
I used some older POR in Mash hop and FW hop and tipped the lot out.
At the risk of going more OT I wont say any more about POR here. :unsure: 
Cheers


----------



## berazafi (20/6/06)

I would suggest doing a mexican cerva (coopers kit) with 1.5kg of light malt extract instead of the suger they recomend

Brew with a US-56 Yeast instead of the undercap lid

The reason for the recomendation is your probably after a fairly low taste, no complex flavors beer (even thought the carlton does/can have that maltiness to it) this will probably is quite a good beer.

This comes out quite close to a corona, but with a little more fruitness, due to the ale yeast

I will admit that i started there, but now am loving the american pale ales, porters, stouts and pretty much anything else i can get my hands on

However, i will be brewing some low flavour low complexity lagers for the upcoming summer

Dave


----------



## Macka (22/6/06)

Thanks guys 

As I am quite a newby on the scene and am realising just how new I am to HB I can see that I have much to learn. By the sound of it most of you guys can brew up some shit hot tasting beer. I am looking to stick with what I know at the moment and am realy keen to get into serious brewing. I am keen to learn the arts and will apreiciate all feedback good and bad. These posts have opened my eyes to the fact that there are obviously some ecellent brews that you can do at home in the shed and I cant wait to find the one I like the best. Thanks again for all feedback.


----------



## James Squire (22/6/06)

Good on ya Macka. :beer: 

You will find that the learning never ends mate! The more you learn, the more you want to learn. :blink: 

Brew what tickles your todger and enjoy the craft.

Cheers, :beerbang: 

JS


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (22/6/06)

My first brew was the Coopers Sparkling kit with 1kg dextrose, nothing else (I didn't add any xtras, just used the dry yeast with the kit, wort, water and dextrose), and it ended up tasting like Carlton Draught. Pretty easy one to start with too!


----------



## Macka (22/6/06)

Funny you shold say that BB. I have a coopers draft that i bottled last night. First one this time around.

:beerbang: 

Would be good to get that taste.

Question?? Guys.

I have made up a cabinet with a light globe in it to keep the bottle temp at a constant 22 deg. How long should I keep the bottles in there until I unleish them on to the shelf in this cold weather in vic that is constantly down to -5 in the mornings in the shed? I have been told a week. Is this correct? :unsure:


----------

